# looking for a replacement fan?



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

hi, i have a Medion MT6 and im looking to replace the cooling fan as it is rather large and incredibly loud 
This is all the info written on the actual fan:
Coolermaster
A8025-36RB-3BN-PI
12V 0.39A
MGT8012XR-A25
these are some pictures of the fan in my pc and the heatsink it fixes to...



















can this fan be replaced? i have tried running my pc without it but after a while it starts to get really hot and im sure if i left it a few minutes longer it would have cut out :4-dontkno
i would like if possible a quieter and slightly smaller fan that will keep my pc cool and not cause it to overheat (obviously LOL :grin
can anyone help me or point me in the right direction?


----------



## bobmarleylegend (Feb 24, 2009)

also...does anyone know if there is such thing as a 3-pin twin adaptor? or something like that...the reason i ask is i have got another small case fan but my motherboard only has 1 3-pin power socket? so i need some way to connect both fans to the motherboard but i only have the use of one 3-pin? is that possible?


----------



## stressfreesoul (Mar 17, 2008)

Not on the CPU fan header. Are you sure there are no other headers for fans? there is usually one on the front edge of the motherboard, or inbetween the CPU socket and the first upgrade slot.
As for a replacement fan, try the Antec or Thermaltake 80mm fans. If your present mounting scheme wont work with it, its time to get the cable ties out. Even a dab of superglue on each/two corners will work fine (just make sure its blowing down before you glue it!!!!)


----------

